# Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?



## gecco (18. Mai 2011)

*Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Ich hab einen Corsair H70,da über die serienmässig mitgelieferten Lüfter nicht gutes berichtet wird,möchte ich diese 2x120 Lüfter tauschen!
Da ich von den serienlüftern nur weiss das sie mit 1600-200U/min drehzahl laufen und kein Durchfluss udg. angegeben sind weiss ich auch nicht was besser oder schlechter ist!
Wie sieht es mit der Temperatur aus,kann man da mit anderen Lüftern noch mehr rausholen,und Krachmacher sind sie auch,welche wären kombatible und leistungsstärker?Danke


----------



## ediracer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

die Leistungsfähigkeit hängt von der Lüfterdrehzahl und den damit verbundenen Luftdurchsatz ab. Je langsamer die Lüfter drehen umso weniger kühle Luft kommt durch den Radi. Das ist aber auch ganz unterschiedlich unter den Lüftern.
Beliebt sind z.B. Noiseblocker BlackSilent (Pro oder XL) , BeQuiet SilentWings oder Enermax (Apollish, Cluster, T.B. Silence). (alles 120mm)
Diese sind auf jeden Fall leistungsstärker und leiser als die Standartlüfter.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Nach einigen Tests zum H70 sind die serienmässigen Lüfter sicherlich nicht die leisesten aber ansscheinend die leistungsstärkste Kombination.
Mit anderen Lüftern wirds garantiert leiser aber es könnte auf Kosten der Kühlleistung gehn, allerdings hat der H70 genug Reserven wenn du nicht grad bis ans Limit taktest


----------



## gecco (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Max Kühlleistung ist mir am wichtigsten,aber sehr viel lauter als die serienlüfter muss es auch nicht werden,und die Lüfter laufen auf 2000Umin.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Hier, einer stärker als der andere ....
Aber, umso stärker umso lauter! 
Das ist leider physikalisch so.

Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Mai 2011)

Bringen die 5400rpm überhaupt noch was an der h70, schließlich hab ich mal gehört das auch bei einem radi die aufnahme Kapazität begrenzt ist.


----------



## Less_Is_More (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

bei lüftern für radiatoren kann man aber nicht alle, die sonst top sind, uneingeschränkt empfehlen!
bestes beispiel hierfür wäre der bequiet usc....wegen seinem rahmen, bzw. desses drucks ist er eben nur als gehäuselüfter zu gebrauchen. 

für radiatoren geeignet sind daher lüfter wie der NB blacksilentpro pk2 o.ä., sprich mit geschlossenem rahmen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Mai 2011)

Sind die dann h70 geeignet? http://geizhals.at/eu/a610341.html
Vom Frame her mein ich ^^

Nich das ich rund 30-40 in den Sätze, weil ich dann schlechtere temps hab. ^^

Angeblich laut db Angaben sollen die nicht lauter als die standart h70 Lüfter sein.


----------



## ediracer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

vom Frame her passen diese, aber ab einer bestimmten Lüfterumdrehung gibt es keine Temperaturänderungen, die der Radiator hervorbringt. 
Dies hängt von der Lamellendichte des Radis ab, ich schätze aber mal, dass alles über 2000rpm nur noch Änderungen in der "Lautheit" bringt


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



ediracer schrieb:


> vom Frame her passen diese, aber ab einer bestimmten Lüfterumdrehung gibt es keine Temperaturänderungen, die der Radiator hervorbringt.
> Dies hängt von der Lamellendichte des Radis ab, ich schätze aber mal, dass alles über 2000rpm nur noch Änderungen in der "Lautheit" bringt


 ok, dann werd ich es eher lassen.


----------



## Uter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Der Rahmen würde passen, aber weißt du was 5400rpm bedeuten? Schon mal 2700rpm gehört?

Warum verlässt sich jeder auf dB Angaben? In fast jedem Thread heißt es wieder "x hat aber doch nur 18dB" oder "der von mir gewählte ist doch viel leiser". 

Wer wirklich denkt, dass ein 120er mit 5400rpm so "leise" ist wie ein 120er mit 2000rpm muss sehr gutgläubig (um nicht zu sagen dumm) sein. (Ist jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint aber ich finde es nervig, dass oft das System nicht verstanden wird).


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



Uter schrieb:


> Der Rahmen würde passen, aber weißt du was 5400rpm bedeuten? Schon mal 2700rpm gehört?
> 
> Warum verlässt sich jeder auf dB Angaben? In fast jedem Thread heißt es wieder "x hat aber doch nur 18dB" oder "der von mir gewählte ist doch viel leiser".
> 
> Wer wirklich denkt, dass ein 120er mit 5400rpm so "leise" ist wie ein 120er mit 2000rpm muss sehr gutgläubig (um nicht zu sagen dumm) sein. (Ist jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint aber ich finde es nervig, dass oft das System nicht verstanden wird).


 

"Angeblich laut db Angaben sollen die nicht lauter als die standart h70 Lüfter sein."

kann es sein das du das angeblich überlesen hast?
natürlich geh ich davon aus das es nicht stimmt xD


----------



## Uter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Dein "angeblich" schwächt die Aussage natürlich etwas ab, aber ich wollte einfach mal meinen Unmut über diese Aussagen kundtun (wie gesagt war nichts persönliches, aber es gibt genug, die die Angaben glauben).


----------



## Tequilaomega (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Also hab auch eine H70 mit den Serien Lüftern, auch 1800rpm mehr kann ich auch via Lüfter Steuerung nicht draufgeben. 

Die Standard Lüfter habe ich dann gegen BieQuiet Silent Wings ... (irgendwas) Name gerade nicht im Kopf. Diese Drehen mit 1300rpm natürlich leiser, aber mit den Temp´s kommen sie halt nicht zurecht. Da mit dieser Geringen Drehzahl nicht die nötige Luftstrom entsteht das es durch die Lamellen presst. Da die Lamellen sowie so recht eng bei einander sind merkt man bei den Standard  Lüfter bei 1800rpm das es einen Luft Stau gibt und die Luft durch den Lüfter wieder in die verkehrte Richtung bläst.
  Gerade auf die Idee gekommen Seitlich von Lüfter auf Kühlkörper mal abzukleben ob dies etwas bringt. 
  Ach ja Kühlleistung geht auch sehr stark in die Knie wenn man langsamer angeht. Ohne OC sicher dann Silent Eigenschaften aber bei meinen 965BE auf 3,9Ghz Oc kann man von Silent und angenehmen Temps nur noch Träumen.


----------



## Malkolm (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Ich glaube eher, dass Uter auf den Umstand hindeutet, dass an vielen Stellen der Schalldruck als Maß für die empfundene Lautstärke herhalten muss.
Wobei man in diesem Punkt den Herstellern keine Schuld geben kann, da sie gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet sind eine Schalldruck-Angabe (gemessen nach Norm) bereit zu halten.


----------



## Uter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass Uter auf den Umstand hindeutet, dass an vielen Stellen der Schalldruck als Maß für die empfundene Lautstärke herhalten muss.


Ja.


Malkolm schrieb:


> Wobei man in diesem Punkt den Herstellern keine Schuld geben kann, da sie gesetzlich dazu verpflichtet sind eine Schalldruck-Angabe (gemessen nach Norm) bereit zu halten.


 Nein. 
dB Angaben sind nicht genormt. Manche Hersteller messen aus einem Meter Entfernung, andere aus mehreren Metern, wieder andere aus einem halben Meter oder gar nur wenigen cm. 
Wenn man weit genug weg geht hat ein Lüfter immer 0dB und könnte damit als ultra-silent verkauft werden. Auch wenn er 1000000 rpm hat.


----------



## Less_Is_More (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

kann ich nur bestätigen, auf die herstellerangaben ist meist kein verlass, sie dienen höchstens als richtwert!

hier ein paar gute testberichte: 
Technic3D Lfter-Special 2011 | Review | Technic3D

IVIs gigantisches 120mm-Lüfter RoundUp (Update 13)

für radiatoren sind aber nicht alle lüfter geeignet!


----------



## gecco (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

IVIs gigantisches 120mm-Lüfter RoundUp (Update 13)
danke für den Link,da sind ja massig Lüfter dabei!

Ich bin aber immer noch unentschlossen?
Welchen soll ich nehmen?
Ich hab schon davon gehört das der H70 Radiator sehr enge Kühlrippen hat und dadurch die Luft auch nicht sehr gut durchgeht,was sich in einer eher schlechten Leistung im unterem Lüfterdrehzahlspektrum bemerkbar macht!


----------



## Uter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Wenn du nicht so viel Wert auf Lautstärke legst, dann nehm Slip Streams mit 1900rpm. Falls du bei dem Krach doch noch vernünftig wirst kannst du sie auch in einen akzeptablem Bereich drosseln. 
Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst, dann nehm die Multiframes mit 1800rpm oder 2000rpm (PWM), letztere drehen bei mir ohne PWM auch mit 1800rpm).


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Hallo, hab mal diese KOMBI ausprobiert PUSH: Akasa VIPER , Pull: Enermax apolisch Vegas beide schaffn so um die 1900 rpm - Raum Temp 24 grad IDEL 34 grad Prime 1 Stunde 45 grad (Das sind die Temps vom Asrock utilty MB sensor + Bei Core Temp schwankts zwischen 46- 47 mit einen Offset von 17 als Tempkorrektur. Alle Phenom II liefern falsche core wert ^^ )
Zu test zweckn hatte ich die Slip Streams drinnen und muss sagen wenns um Leistung geht einfach nur geil. Habn auch nen ohen Durchsatz im  low Rpm bereich perfekt für radis....
Da kann ich meine Cpu(1055t) bis 4 ghz pushen aber leider mit schwacher vcore erhöhung und des ist dann Temp mäßig nimma schön 55 GRAD und geht bis so 58,60. Fürn Sommer is da kein Sicherheitspielraum mehr drinnen (Der soll ja nur max 60 habn die Intel halten da mehr aus ^^)
Wenns um P/L geht schließ ich mich Uter an nimm die Slip streams @ 1900 rpm ne Lüftersteuerung is da GOLDWERT ^^


----------



## gecco (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Der Test ist wirklich klasse aber leider auf sehr geringe Drehzahlen ausgelegt,ich brauchte was für 1600-2000 U/min.
In Amazon/geizhals hätten Kunden geschrieben das die Scythe Slipstream schlechtere Lager hätte und bei ein paar Kunden nach sehr kurzer Zeit defekt waren und angeblich der Luftstrom nicht besonders war.
Der NB Multiframe dürfte nicht schlecht sein schaufelt aber laut Herstellerangeabe nicht so viel Luft?
Ich weiss jetzt wirklich nicht welcher besser ist!
Ich will die kühlsten Lüfter bei 1800-2000 Umin!
Natürlich sollen die jetzt nicht einen Höllenlärm machen,aber so laut wie die serienlüfter dürfen sie schon sein,und wenn sie dann noch 30000-60000 Std. halten hätte ich nichts dagegen!
Noiseblocker
Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe (M12-S2) Test Gehäuselüfter
Scythe
Scythe Slip Stream 120 (SY1225SL12L) Test Gehäuselüfter


----------



## Takei Naodar (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Gegen die Slipstreams ist nichts zu sagen an sich.... hab selbst 2 von den Teilen an meinem Radi...
ich hab die aber meist nur bei 1200-1400 U/min da die Luftmenge da schon wirklich gut is.... außerdem wird das Luftrauschen sonst zu laut


----------



## gecco (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Welcher von den 2en genannten schaufelt mehr Luft?
Die geben immer von bis an bzg. der Drehzahl was auch logisch ist aber welcher schafft mehr Luft bei 1800-2000 Umin?


----------



## Takei Naodar (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Eindeutig der Slipstream...


----------



## gecco (29. Mai 2011)

Scythe Slip Stream 120 (SY1225SL12L) 
		 		 			 				 					 					 						Note: 2,08
					 								 				 					 						 							 						Preis/Leistung: „sehr gut“ 					
				 			 			 		 		 			 				 					„ 	 		 		 			„Plus: Lautstärke. 
Minus: Kühlleistung.“

Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe (M12-S2) 
		 		 			 				 					 					 						Note: 2,05
					 								 				 					 						 							 						Preis/Leistung: „befriedigend“ 					
				 			 			 		 		 	 	 		 		 			„Plus: Lautstärke; Laufgeräusch.“

Testbericht über Gehäuselüfter in PC Games Hardware 6/2009

Gehäuselüfter Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Noiseblocker NB-Multiframe (M12-S2) 
		 		 			 				 					 						ohne Endnote
					 					 								 				 			 			 		 		 			 				 				 				 				 					„excellent hardware“
				 			 		 	 	 		 		 			„... Die innovative technische Ausführung, eine perfekte  Verarbeitung und die sehr gesunde Mischung aus Geräuschcharakteristik  und Leistung machen ihn zu unserem Favoriten. Wer bereit ist, den Preis  für einen solchen Lüfter aufzubringen, bekommt hier ein sehr gutes und  ausgereiftes Produkt, an dem man lange Zeit seine Freude haben kann.“

Scythe Slip Stream 1200 
		 		 			 				 					 						ohne Endnote
					 					 								 				 			 			 		 		 			 				 				 				 				 					„excellent hardware“
				 			 		 	 	 		 		 			„... Absolut überzeugend und ohne echte Schwächen präsentierte  sich ... der Scythe Slip Stream. Er zeigte eine sehr gute Leistung,  lässt sich sehr gut in einem breiten Spektrum einsetzen und hält sich in  Bezug auf die Geräusche sehr zurück. ...“

Lüfter-Roundup 2011

*Scythe Slip Stream 120 PWM Adjustable*
Die  Slip Stream-Modellreihe ist  bereits einige Jahre alt und wurde nun neu  belebt durch ein  interessantes Features, nämlich eine zweistufige  PWM-Steuerung. Bei  diesem Lüfter hat man die Wahl, ob der Lüfter  470-1340rpm schnell  drehen soll oder mit 740-1900rpm. Dies geschieht  über ein  Potentiometer, das über eine PCI-Blende erreichbar ist. Die  sonstigen  Charakteristika sind geblieben, nämlich: kleine Nabe,  Gleitlager und  hohes Fördervolumen. Dieser Slip Stream kann bis zu  187m³/h Luft durch  Lamellen oder Gehäuse schieben. Im Test dürften es  sogar noch mehr  gewesen sein, denn die Höchstdrehzahl lag bei 2200rpm.  Dadurch  erreichte der Lüfter das beste Kühlergebnis bei Höchstdrehzahl.  Per PWM  sind, ohne Beachtung der beiden Modi, 670-2200rpm realisierbar.  Per  Spannungsregulation erlebten wir eine herbe Enttäuschung, denn der   Proband startete nur mit 7V, wenn der langsamere PWM-Modus gewählt   wurde. Die Lautstärke reichte etwa an die des Ultra Kaze heran. Per   PWM-Steuerung kann man die Lautsärke aber auf ein vertretbares Niveau   reduzieren. Nebengeräusche vom Lager sind nicht aufgetreten. Insgesamt   kann der Lüfter aber nicht gänzlich überzeugen, da die Drehzahlen doch   merklich abweichen und auch hier der Lieferumfang sehr klein ist. Für   den Preis von etwa 7,50€, kann man aber zuschlagen, wenn ein flexibler   PWM-Lüfter gebraucht wird.

http://hardware-academy.org/reviews/34-kuehlung/171-luefter-roundup-2011.html?start=22


----------



## Uter (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Einen 7er Post hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Wie wärs mit ändern?


----------



## fuSi0n (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Und wie wärs mit Luftkühler-Forum *Kopf-Wand*


----------



## gecco (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Könnte ich bitte noch eine genaue Typenbezeichnung von den Slipstream haben,ich würde sie über die Mainboardlüftersteuerung betreiben,aber da gibt es so viele,für max Kühlung!
Brauch ich da welche mit 4-pin PWM Anschluss?
Produktvergleich Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1600rpm, 149.6m³/h, 33dB(A) (SY1225SL12H), Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH), Scythe Slip Stream PWM & V.R. 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 41.5-139m³/h, 7.5-32dB(
Danke,und nochmal Entschuldigung für den 7er Post!


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Nimm den der am billigsten ist. Wenn am MB nur ein 3 pin Anschluss ist, dann kannst du den Lüfter trotzdem betreiben. Inwieweit dies mit andren MB geht weiß ich nicht aber solltest du ein aktuelles Asrock oder Asus haben dann kann man auch Lüfter mit 3 Pins regeln (nicht so fein wie mit PWM)


----------



## gecco (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Ich hab ein Asus P8P67DeLuxe!Der am billigsten ist?,er sollte der beste sein!
Sollte der nicht bis ca 2000 Umin drehen?


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Asus P8P67DeLuxe!Der am billigsten ist?,er sollte der beste sein!
> Sollte der nicht bis ca 2000 Umin drehen?



Also ein Slip stream hat so konstrierte Lüfterblätter das er bei 1900 rpm echt viel CFM schafft .Ein anderer Lüfter müsste da so um die 2500 rpm drehen ,dass er auf das gleiche Fördervolumen kommt ^^
Der Slip stream schafft @ 1900 rpm 187m³/h mein Apache Viper schafft da 145 , is aber bissl leiser ^^
Weiters empfehl ich dir wenn du die voll aufdrehst, Boxen dementsprechend lauter stellen 

Das PWM modell --> http://www.alternate.at/html/product/details.html?artno=TL9Y4A& 
Gibts auch als 3pin Modell, für dich würde sich aber das PWN modell rentieren, hast ja die Anschlüsse
Kurz was is PWM - Puls weiten modulation ermöglicht einfachgesagt den Lüfter feiner zu regeln (über einen frequenz TAKT) der 4 pin ist dafür zuständigt ^^
Die normale Regelung erfolgt durch simple Spannungsabsenkung(bei den 3pinern)^^ bei billigen Lüftersteuerungen wird einfach ein Vorwiderstand benuzt. Die guten und effizienten Modelle haben eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung --> Verlusfrei


----------



## <BaSh> (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Wäre echt nett wenn ihr soetwas im Luftkühler Forum klärt, da eine Lüfterfrage meiner Meinung nach dorthin gehört.


----------



## Keygen (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

ich hab vor einer woche einen slipstream bekommen, ICH <3 IHN. ich kann dir ihn nur empfehlen, günstig, stark, exotisch einfach perfekt!

wenn du noch mehr leistung brauchst, dann kauf dir einen oder zwei ultra kaze mit potentiometer, das sollte dann funzen


----------



## gecco (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Das Problem ist das ich beim Corsair H70 ja 2 Lüfter brauche!
Und dann hab ich 2 Poti an der Hinterseite zum regeln,und dann muss ich immer unter den Schreibtisch und hinten am PC rumfummeln!
Ich möchte die irgendwie über die Mainboardsoftware(AI Suite II) regeln,geht das nicht?
Das ich die Lüfter entweder auf 1400(silent)oder auf 1900(performance)einstellen kann?


----------



## Uter (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> 1400(silent)


 Der war gut. 
Lass die 1 weg, dann hast du silent...

Wenn du den Lüfter anders steuern willst warum nimmst du dann nicht die mit normalen 3 Pin? Wenn du den Lüfter auf volle Leistung stellst kannst du ihn vermutlich noch mit dem Mb runter regeln.


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das ich beim Corsair H70 ja 2 Lüfter brauche!
> Und dann hab ich 2 Poti an der Hinterseite zum regeln,und dann muss ich immer unter den Schreibtisch und hinten am PC rumfummeln!
> Ich möchte die irgendwie über die Mainboardsoftware(AI Suite II) regeln,geht das nicht?
> Das ich die Lüfter entweder auf 1400(silent)oder auf 1900(performance)einstellen kann?


 
Also kauf die die billigeren, wenn du des Poti ausschaltetst dreh Regler offen (Faktisch kein Widerstand) dann kannst du ohne probs per MB die dinger regeln


----------



## Takei Naodar (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Würde ich auch empfehlen.... habe 2 von den Teilen und kann sie bis ~700 U/Min bei "ausgeschaltetem" Poti und 550 U/Min mit vollem Poti regeln....
Musst also nicht ständig hinter den PC krabbeln denn mit dem Poti legst du den Bereich fest in dem du sie Mithilfe von PWM steuern kannst...

bei vollem Poti von ~550 U/min- ~1500U/Min
bei "ausgeschaltetem" Poti von ~700 U/min- 2000U/Min

Hab auch ne H70 also sind das auch Werte von Doppelbelüftung wenn sich die Lüfter gegenseitig die Arbeit etwas "erleichtern".... bei Single stimmen die Werte die Scythe angibt.... natürlich gibt es immer wieder Unterschiede in einer Serie aber sowas ist leider nicht zu vermeiden....
Nennt sich auch Toleranz


----------



## gecco (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Soll ich mir einen Slipstream 120 mit 3 Pin auf 1400/1900 mit dem beigelegten Adapter von der Corsair H70 Kühlung holen oder lieber einen mit 4 Pin und PWM?
Wie funzt das mit PWM,das ist mir schon klar das das irgendwie über die Temp geht,aber was ist effektiver?
Kann ich einen 4 Pin auch regeln oder geht das nur automatisch?
Jetzt kann ich beim Corsair H 70 nur 1400 oder 1900 Umin einstellen,bei 1400 Umin hab ich ca.34-35 Grad im Leerlauf!
Wenn ich jetzt einen PWM hab wie viel dreht der bei Leerlauf und wie viel Grad hat ca. die CPU und wie sieht das bei Vollast aus,geht dann die Drehzahl wirklich auch auf 1900?
Jetzt hab ich sie ja fix auf 1400!
Was meint ihr was besser ist wenn ich mir einen Slipstream hole 3 Pin mit Adapter auf 1400 oder 1900 oder 4 Pin mit PWM?
Geht wahrscheinlich die Temp bei 4 Pin PWM im Leerlauf eher rauf weil ja die Temp noch nicht so hoch ist oder?
Aber bei Vollast wird sie wahrscheinlich die Temp mehr runtergehen weil ich ja auf mehr als 1400 im PWM Mous komme?
Liege ich da richtig?
Werhat einen H70 mit 2xSlipstream laufen?


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Wie viel Preis differenz zwischen 4pin(PWM) und 3 Pin ??
Regeln lassen sich alle beide Varianten mitn Poti. Kurze info bezüglich des PWM anschlusses. Es ist eben der 4 Draht dieser mach erst die Pulsweitenmodulation möglich (ähnliches Prinzip wie bei nem Dimmer Phasenanschnitssteuerung).
Wenn du nur 3 Pins auf nem 4 pin stecker benutzt verhält sich dieser wie ein normaler 3 Pin Lüfter.
Nicht bei jedem MB haut die Regelung per PWM super hin zumindestens bei meinem alten Msi/p43 rennt der Slipstream immer auf vollen 1500rpm, hab ihn aber jetzt an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen damit die Qualen ertragbar sind 

PS: Lüfis auf 1400rpm sind nimma ertragbar schau wie sich die Leistung bei 1000rpm ist ^^
Edit: Regeln lass sich die PWM immer per software ^^ die Frage ob es konfortabel ist je nach Auslastung immer umzustellen !


----------



## gecco (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Sind die Slipstream wirklich bei 1400 auch schon so laut?
Ich hab ja jetzt meine Serienlüfter auch auf 1400 laufen!
Auf welcher Drehzahl würden die Slipstream im PWM Modus 4 Pin im Leerlauf drehen?
Preis ist mir egal ich will Leistung,aber nicht um jede Lautstärke!
Preis von 6-9 Euro,ist mir aber egal die sollen super funzen
Luftkühlung/Lüfter Scythe, 120mm, 25mm, bis 2000rpm, ab 120m³/h | Geizhals.at Österreich
Tun mir leid das ich so nachbohre und danke für eure Geduld aber ich kann mir das mit PWM nicht so richtig vorstellen,welche Drehzahlen wird der Lüfter im Leerlauf drehen
(Asus P8P67 DeLuxe 2600K)welche Drehzahl bei Vollast und wie heiss wird die CPU im Leerlauf und bei Vollast?
Jetzt hab ich halt 1400 Umin eingestellt und gut ist aber dann fallen ja die 3 Pin schon weg weil ich da nur 1400 oder 1900 einstellen kann wenn die Slipstream wirklich bei 1400 schon sehr laut sind dann weiss ich halt nicht was sie bei PWM drehen!


----------



## Uter (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Leerlauftemps sind so ziemlich das Unwichtigste, was es gibt.
Normale Lüfter kann man auch stufenlos drosseln, die Frage ist, ob dein Mb das kann.
Die Slip Streams sind auf 1400rpm ähnlich laut wie andere Lüfter mit 1400rpm. Von leise ist das meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



Uter schrieb:


> Leerlauftemps sind so ziemlich das Unwichtigste, was es gibt.
> Normale Lüfter kann man auch stufenlos drosseln, die Frage ist, ob dein Mb das kann.
> Die Slip Streams sind auf 1400rpm ähnlich laut wie andere Lüfter mit 1400rpm. Von leise ist das meilenweit entfernt.


 
Besonders wenn man in den genuss ein wakü kommt hab mal meine 3 enermax Tb silener Probegehört hab glaubt die Dinger sind aus 
Nach nen halben jahr mit ner H70 muss man ja ein nen Gehörschaden haben 


gecco schrieb:


> Sind die Slipstream wirklich bei 1400 auch schon so laut?
> Ich hab ja jetzt meine Serienlüfter auch auf 1400 laufen!
> Auf welcher Drehzahl würden die Slipstream im PWM Modus 4 Pin im Leerlauf drehen?
> Preis ist mir egal ich will Leistung,aber nicht um jede Lautstärke!
> ...


 
Also wenn du ne sicher Lösung haben willst kauf dir ne Lüftersteuerung + 2 Slip streams mit 1900 rpm und die Geschicht hat sich ^^
(Weil du ja so grobe Bedenken hast bezüglich PWM)
http://geizhals.at/a308503.html - Lüftersteuerung 
*http://geizhals.at/a294635.html Lüfis*


----------



## gecco (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Also wenn du ne sicher Lösung haben willst kauf dir ne Lüftersteuerung +  2 Slip streams mit 1900 rpm und die Geschicht hat sich ^^
(Weil du ja so grobe Bedenken hast bezüglich PWM)
Scythe Kaze Master schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM01-BK) | Geizhals.at Österreich - Lüftersteuerung 
*Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH) | Geizhals.at Österreich Lüfis

An genau die Komponenten hab ich auch gerade gedacht,und die kann ich vorne schön regeln!
Ich werd jetzt bei den Komponenten bleiben.
**Aber ich muss noch schauen wegen der Stellräder ob sich das bei meinem Phantom mit dem Deckel ausgeht.*
*
Lüftst.
NZXT Sentry LX Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal | Geizhals.at Österreich
hab ich auch schon gedacht aber teuer.

Vielen Dank nochmal





*


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Also wenn du ne sicher Lösung haben willst kauf dir ne Lüftersteuerung +  2 Slip streams mit 1900 rpm und die Geschicht hat sich ^^
> (Weil du ja so grobe Bedenken hast bezüglich PWM)
> Scythe Kaze Master schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM01-BK) | Geizhals.at Österreich - Lüftersteuerung
> *Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH) | Geizhals.at Österreich Lüfis
> ...


 

Wenns ne Flache sein soll stell ich mal diese zwei in den Raum ^^ 

* NZXT Sentry 2 Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal | Geizhals.at Österreich
* Mein P/L tipp NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Geizhals.at Österreich - schau ruhig dir ein paar reviews durch da schneident bei einigen die NesteQ recht gut ab


----------



## gecco (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Die Sentry 2 schaut mir zu kitschig aus,aber ich hab mir die Sentry LX angesehen,abgesehen vom Preis der hoch angesetzt ist hat die leider noch ein Problem(Knopfzelle für die Uhr und die Lüftereinstellungen hält nicht lange).
NZXT Sentry LX Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 5-Kanal | Geizhals.at Österreich
Ich werd wahrscheinlich die Scythe Kaze Master testen und schauen ob die unter der Klappe passt und ansonsten hab ich ein Problem,die ist P/L wirklich gut,auch wenn man von Ausfällen der 
Lüftersteuerung und des Displays hört!


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Ich werd wahrscheinlich die Scythe Kaze Master testen und schauen ob die unter der Klappe passt und ansonsten hab ich ein Problem,die ist P/L wirklich gut,auch wenn man von Ausfällen der
> Lüftersteuerung und des Displays hört!


 
Hab die Scythe Kaze Master jetzt seit ungefähr nem Jahr in meine zweit sys rennen -  bis jetzt keine Probs (ein Temp sensor war mal defekt aber habs gefixt - kabelbruch (weiters sind auch Ersatzsensoren dabei))
Wegam P/L gibts nix zu sagen einfach Fair ^^
Weil du ja ne flache brauchst rat ich dir zu dieser hat super bewertungen und is auch super bezüglich P/L --> NesteQ Maxzero schwarz


----------



## gecco (26. Juni 2011)

Was würdest du mir raten,wenn zb meine Frau oder mein Junior sich am Pc zu schaffen macht und die Lüfter(Slipstream )so weit runterregelt oder ausschaltet das sie nicht mehr laufen?
Ertönt dann ein Signalton oder brennt mir die CPU ab?
Irgendwie ist ja die Scythe LÜst. einfach super aber auch sehr leicht zu verstellen(gut für mich)-auf der einen Seite super einfach, auf der einen Seite wieder zu einfach(missbrauch)!

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die 
*Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH) | Geizhals.at Österreich
bestellt!
*Wenn die bei 1400 Umin zu laut sind werd ich sie wahrscheinlich zurücksenden und mir die gleichen mit 4 Pin holen und über PWM betreiben!
Für mich wäre die Lüst. optimal aber meine Frau und mein Junior sind ein zu grosses Risiko!
Ich hab leider schon die 3 Pin Lüfter bestellt,aber mit einem Adapterkabel  könnte ich sowieso die 4 Pin auf 3 Pin anschliesen.
Dann könnte ich machen was ich will!
Aber ich glaub ich bleib bei was automatischen!
Entweder Fixdrehzahl 1400 Umin über drosseladapter von H70 oder über PWM,bei anderen funzt die ja auch und angeblich funzt die sogar sehr gut beim P8P67 DeLuxe!
Aber danke nochmal für deine Mühe!


----------



## Keygen (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

also mit 1600RPM slipstream bin ich zufrieden, aber er ist bei 1200 erst relativ leise, ich hab gehört es gibt eine PWM version davon, wenn ja könnte man via PWM verdrahten, dann hätte man immer genug reserve.


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die
> *Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH) | Geizhals.at Österreich
> bestellt!
> *Wenn die bei 1400 Umin zu laut sind werd ich sie wahrscheinlich zurücksenden und mir die gleichen mit 4 Pin holen und über PWM betreiben!
> ...



Wenn du ne Lüfteresteuerung suchst die nach Tempewerten regelt --> Scythe Kaze Server
Wegen der Idee von Keygen netter Ansatz aber ohne Lötkenntnisse und bissl Erfahrung wirds schwer weil - Bauteil reagieren auf hitze (worts case killst du sie )wennst zu lange mitn Lötkolbn draufbleibst.(besonders Halbleiter )


----------



## gecco (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Scyths Master,Master Ace und Server?
Produktvergleich Scythe Kaze Master Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung (KM02-BK), Scythe Kaze Master schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM01-BK), Scythe Kaze Server schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KS01-BK) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Ich lass jetzt mal die 2x3Pin Slipis kommen und mal schauen ob die bei 1400 laut sind,ich werd mir aber auch die 2x4Pin Slipis bestellen,man liest mehrere Rezesionen das sie Teile teils wirklich nicht lange halten,siehe!
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH) Bewertungen | Geizhals.at Österreich
Ich bin davon überzeugt das die LüSt. sehr gut funzen zb bei Gehäuselüftern zum Kühlen des ganzen Towers aber für den CPU Kühler ist mir das zu haarig!
Aber ich werd auch bei meinem freundlichen morgen anrufen was er noch zu der Sache sagt!
Es wäre halt gut wenn die irgendwie super wenn man die  fix auf niedrigster Stufe mit zb. 1400 Umin  ohne Abschaltung und nach OC das sie sich dann von 1400 nach oben schrauben!
Das mit der Temp Steuerung(Kaze Server) wo sollte ich die Tempfühler montieren?

Hier wäre nochmal ein Vergleich Serie gegen Slipstream!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...2351-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h70-im-test.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-h70-3262-picture52963-skalierung-luefter.jpghttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-h70-3262-picture52963-skalierung-luefter.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...air-h70-3262-picture52964-delta-1600-alle.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...rsair-h70-3262-picture52965-cpu-1600-alle.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...r-h70-3262-picture52968-delta-1600-1-alle.jpg
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...air-h70-3262-picture52969-cpu-1600-1-alle.jpg


----------



## Jens7385 (27. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe die Server Variante, welche die Drehzahl der Lüfter nach einer voreingestellten Temperatur regeln kann. Was die anderen beiden angeht, kann man mit diesen die Temperatur mit einem Sensor erfassen und die Drehzahl der Lüfter nur manuell einstellen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Unterschiede zwischen den beiden sehe ich nur im Aussehen.


----------



## gecco (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Ich werd die Slipiseinbauen den Adapter(Drossel um 30% 1600Umin)rausgeben(2000Umin) und das ganze dann per Software regelnmit AI SUITE II.
Hoffe das das dann funzt mit 3 Pin,oder hätte ich dann die 4 Pin gebraucht.
Wie das mit AI SUITE II funzt muss ich auch erst rauslesen,oder weiss das zufällig wer auf anhieb?Danke


----------



## BT83 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die
> *Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1900rpm, 187.3m³/h, 37dB(A) (SY1225SL12SH) | Geizhals.at Österreich
> bestellt!
> *Wenn die bei 1400 Umin zu laut sind werd ich sie wahrscheinlich zurücksenden und mir die gleichen mit 4 Pin holen und über PWM betreiben!
> ...






Die Werte von dem Ding:



Drehzahl: 1900 U/Min
Airflow: max. 110,31 CFM
Leistungsaufnahme: 0,53A
Lautstärke: 37,0 dB(A)



Sag wo steht dein Rechner eigentlich?
37db... sowas gehört in den Keller und die Brandschutztür dahiner geschlossen. 

Ich sitze ca. 30 cm Luftlinie mit dem Ohr vom Case weg, ebenfalls H70 jedoch mit  2 Noctua´s!
Diese drehen bei knapp 900 Umdrehungen / 12,6 db, was erträglich ist.

3,73 Ghz I7-930 - komme aktuell bei 26°C Raumtemp auf etwa 58° Coretemp bei Volllast.
Luftdurchsatz liegt bei  63,4 cm³ 


Dir würde ich den NF-S12B FLX-Series von Noctua empfehlen:


Normalmodus: 1.200 U/Min, 18,1 dB(A), 100,6 m³/h
Mit L.N.A.: 900 U/Min, 10,6 dB(A), 75,8 m³/h
Mit U.L.N.A.: 600 U/Min, 6,2 dB(A), 49,2 m³/h


----------



## Keygen (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

na und meinere hat um die 30db aber ich kann mit leben ;D


----------



## BT83 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Das sagen Tinnitusbetroffene von sich auch...  aber OK stell mal dein System wie meins hier, auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



arbeite dran dann so 2-3 Stunden, schalt den Pc danach aus und sag mir wie es war bzw. ob du es immer noch "rauschen" hörst ​


----------



## Uter (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

dB-Angaben der Hersteller sind nicht brauchbar

Wenn man Noctua will, dann sollte man diese wählen, die erzeugen mehr Druck. Auf 900rpm dürfte jede Kompaktkühlung deutlich gegen einen NH-D14 verlieren.


----------



## BT83 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Die habe ich ja auch und verlieren ist in dem Sinne relativ.
Wobei verlieren tut man tatsächlich mit der nh-d14 und zwar, sehr viel Platz im Gehäuse. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil des H70, im idle schalte ich beide Lüfter ab und die Temp. bleibt dank der Pumpe trotzdem bei max. 49°C.
Ich glaube das kann der nh-d14 nicht.

OK ich habe mit 3,73 ghz (1,18V Vcore) einen vergleichbar kleinen Takt zu den anderen hier und somit auch keine so hohen Temps.
aber das war es worauf es mir ankam. Dezentes OC mit maximalem "Silentkomfort".


----------



## Uter (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



BT83 schrieb:


> Wobei verlieren tut man tatsächlich mit der nh-d14 und zwar, sehr viel Platz im Gehäuse.


Dafür hat man den Platz doch. 
Bei Luftkühlern bekommen wenigstens die Spannungswandler auf dem Board noch Luft und werden nicht gänzlich aus dem Luftstrom entnommen.



BT83 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorteil des H70, im idle schalte ich beide Lüfter ab und die Temp. bleibt dank der Pumpe trotzdem bei max. 49°C.
> Ich glaube das kann der nh-d14 nicht.


Doch, dank der Heatpipes, die im Gegensatz zur Pumpe lautlos sind.



BT83 schrieb:


> OK ich habe mit 3,73 ghz (1,18V Vcore) einen vergleichbar kleinen Takt zu den anderen hier und somit auch keine so hohen Temps.
> aber das war es worauf es mir ankam. Dezentes OC mit maximalem "Silentkomfort".


 Aber das ist eben nicht die Stärke der Kompaktkühlungen. Mit Luftkühlern geht es leiser bei gleicher Kühlleistung und mit einer richtigen Wakü erst recht.


----------



## BT83 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



Uter schrieb:


> Dafür hat man den Platz doch.
> Bei Luftkühlern bekommen wenigstens die Spannungswandler auf dem Board noch Luft und werden nicht gänzlich aus dem Luftstrom entnommen.


Die halten dat schon locker aus, Luftstrom gibts jenuch wenn dank der Gehäuselüfter. 




> Doch, dank der Heatpipes, die im Gegensatz zur Pumpe lautlos sind.


Du meinst "Hitzestaupipes".




> Aber das ist eben nicht die Stärke der Kompaktkühlungen. Mit Luftkühlern geht es leiser bei gleicher Kühlleistung und mit einer richtigen Wakü erst recht.


 Nee nee, Kalle las ma jut sein! Aber ick hätt hier n legger Schoggorieglle!


----------



## Uter (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



BT83 schrieb:


> Die halten dat schon locker aus, Luftstrom gibts jenuch wenn dank der Gehäuselüfter.


 Du hast Gehäuselüfter zwischen der Kompaktkühlung und dem Board? Wenn nicht erklär mir mal wie z.B. hier die Spawas gekühlt werden? (Wobei es bei dem Bild sogar noch unproblemmatischer ist, da ein Teil der Spawas oben und nicht zwischen CPU und Rückseite ist und eine Heatpipe vorhanden ist.)



BT83 schrieb:


> Du meinst "Hitzestaupipes".


 Kreative Bezeichnung. 
Tatsächlich werden sie teilweise als Wärmesupraleiter bezeichnet, weil sie sehr effizient arbeiten und dazu sind sie noch ausfallsicher und günstig.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Es wird immer vor und Nachteile bei Compactwaküs gebn, nur muss man halt das jeweilige Produkt genau darauf abstimmen^^ - Zb wenn ich viel auf Lans geh,  würd ich mir jetzt ne h100 kaufn(vorher noch den TEst abwarten)
Weil ein Prolimatec Genesis oder ein Nocuta nh-D14 sind schon große Brocken. Wenn ich aber eher der User bin der den Computer immer am Platz X hat und der genau 2 mal im Jahr ne Lan besucht, wird mit einem Highend Lüku Kollos sehr glücklich werden. Leider ist es immer noch ein Irrglaube das ein 120mm radi auch wenn er sau Fett is Wundertemps hinbekommt  (nur im hohen Drezahlbereich möglich)
Ich lauer jetzt schon seit ganzen 2 Wochen auf meine Custom WAKÜ, wenn es die Mächte gut mit mir haben ist Sie nexte Woche endlich da. Dann werd ich nen Test Posten wie die Temps im vergleich zu der H70 sind - Falls Interesse besteh mach ich auch ein REVIEW!


----------



## gecco (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Natürlich besteht Interesse!

Ich hab mein Teil unter dem Schreibtisch stehen,sicher höre ich die Lüfter,das ist aber sicher im angenehmen Bereich,ich könnte jetzt aber nicht sagen ob es die vom meinem Phantom Tower sind oder die von der H 70!
Manche sagen einfach nur sie brauchen beim arbeiten ihre Ruhe und wollen einen ültraleisen PC,der braucht sich aber nicht zu beschweren wenn ihm potente Komponenten abbrennen weil er einen Passivkühler verbaut hat nur weil er leise sein soll!
Meiner meinung ist,einen leisen PC gibt es nicht weil das Gehäuse *komplett* geschlossen sein muss und alles mit Dämmmatten ausgekleidet sein muss und dann muss mir einer erklären wo die Lüfter ihre Frischluft herbekommen!
Jeder soll das verbauen was er möchte!
Ich war auch am überlegen was ich mir nehmen soll,Luft oder Wasserkühlung,hab mir auch alle Noctuas,Prolimatech usw angesehen aber da hätte ich immer einschränkungen mit den Rams,so bin ich bei der Bauhöhe der Rams unabhängig.
Leider konnte ich dann trotzdem meinen 200er Seitenlüfter nicht verbauen da der Radiator und die 2 Lüfter im Weg waren!
Aber so bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner H70!


----------



## Malkolm (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Naja ganz so drastisch würde ich es nicht darstellen.
Es ist mit einer vernünftig dimensionierten, damit zugegebener Maßen auch teuren, Wasserkühlung durchaus möglich einen Gaming-PC zu basteln, der in einer realen Umgebung nicht mehr von den Umgebungsgeräuschen unterscheidbar ist.
Lüfter mit einem vernünftigen Lager und entsprechend niedrigdrehend sind bei einem "normalen" Abstand von wenigen Metern absolut nicht mehr zu hören. 0,0Sone ist zwar in der Tat nicht oder nur mit erheblichem Aufwand zu realisieren, aber ein sehr (sehr) leises System < 0,3Sone ist dank SSD-Technik und hocheffizienten Netzteilen mit einer kommerziellen WaKü durchaus machbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Meiner meinung ist,einen leisen PC gibt es nicht weil das Gehäuse *komplett* geschlossen sein muss und alles mit Dämmmatten ausgekleidet sein muss und dann muss mir einer erklären wo die Lüfter ihre Frischluft herbekommen!



Abgesehen davon, dass man nur Schall dämmen muss, den man auch erzeugt (und das lässt sich weitesgehend vermeiden - wenn man wirklich will):
Keine Lüfter -> kein Ärger, weil Lüfter nicht ansaugen können


----------



## gecco (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Ich hab mal im UEFI Bios nachgesehen und das der CPU Fan  mit ca 1420 rpm läuft und die Power Fan 1 mit ca 1950 rpm laufen!
Die 120mm PWM Lüfter können per mitgelieferten Adapter  in der Drehzahl abgesenkt werden. Ohne Adapter drehen die Lüfter mit  schnellen 2.000 U/min und mit Adapter ca. 1.500 U/min. Der Airflow liegt  bei angegebenen 50,35-61,2 CFM und einer Lautstärke von 26-31,5 dB(A). 
Hat die Pumpe auch einen Fan Anschluss,was sollte sonst mit 1400 rpm drehen?

Bezüglich der Fördermenge(wenn die stimmen)dürfte doch ein unterschied sein!
Corsair
26-31,5 dBA /  50,35-61,2 CFM 
Scythe
33,00 dBA /   88,11 CFM = 149 m³/h / DC12 V / 0,41 A (1.600 upm)
37,00 dBA / 110,31 CFM = 187 m³/h / DC12 V / 0,53 A (1.900 upm)


----------



## Uter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



Uter schrieb:


> Warum verlässt sich jeder auf dB Angaben? In fast  jedem Thread heißt es wieder "x hat aber doch nur 18dB" oder "der von  mir gewählte ist doch viel leiser".





Uter schrieb:


> dB-Angaben der Hersteller sind nicht brauchbar


----------



## gecco (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Na hoffentlich stimmt dann wenigstens der angegebene Luftdurchsatz!


----------



## Uter (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Vielleicht, aber für dich wichtig ist der Druck und nicht der Durchsatz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich stimmt dann wenigstens der angegebene Luftdurchsatz!


 
"Stimmen" tun die Angaben alle. Aber bei jedem Hersteller eben für eine andere Messmethode, weswegen man sie nicht untereinander verleichen kann.


----------



## gecco (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

So Slipis eingebaut 2133 bei angegebenen 1900 Umin die gehen ab wie ein Zäpfchen,aber doch ein bisschen zu laut!
Mit Corsair H70 Drossel laufen die Slipis aber nur mehr 1360,da wäre noch Luft nach oben,Drossel raus auf 2133(angegebene 1900 Drehzahl) laufen lassen und Softwaremässig irgendwie runterregeln?
2x Slipis auf CPU FAN Anschluss und Corsair Pumpe auf POWER FAN 1 angeschlossen!
Aber wie ?


----------



## gecco (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Was mir überhaupt nicht einleuchtet das ich die Corsair Lüfterdrossel drinnen gehabt habe bei den Corsair Lüftern,die müssten laut Corsair Hompage 1600 Umin mit der original Drossel und ohne Drossel 2000 Umin laufen.
Hydro Series - Cooling
Ich hab die Corsair Lüfis mit Drossel laufen lassen und ca 1400 Umin und jetzt laufen die Slipis auch mit Drossel ca 1350 Umin ausgelesen mit Asus AI SuiteII Fan Xpert!
Komisch,warum steht auf der Hompage 1600 mit Drossel wenn sie nur 1400 Umin laufen oder stimmt bei Fan Xpert die Drehzahl nicht?
Haben die eine andere Drossel (weniger Volt)dazugelegt oder was?


----------



## gecco (3. August 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Für einen leiseren Betrieb lässt sich die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit mit  zwei ebenfalls im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Kabeladaptern mit  integrierten Widerständen (~ 30 Ohm) auf 1600 U/Min. (Werksangabe)  reduzieren.
Warum laufen die dann bei mir mit 1400 Umin?


----------



## razzor1984 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Für einen leiseren Betrieb lässt sich die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit mit  zwei ebenfalls im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Kabeladaptern mit  integrierten Widerständen (~ 30 Ohm) auf 1600 U/Min. (Werksangabe)  reduzieren.
> Warum laufen die dann bei mir mit 1400 Umin?


 
Sinds noch die Original Lüfis


----------



## gecco (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Mit den Kabeladapter und original Corsair laufen die auf ca 1420 Umin mit Slipis auf ca 1350 Umin?
Die Slipis laufen bei 12 Volt laut Angabe 1900 Umin aber tatsächlich laufen die bei 12 Volt über 2100 Umin!
Die Corsair laut Angabe bei 12 Volt auf 2000 Umin und mit Kabeladapter 1600 Umin!
Aber warum laufen die bei mir nur auf ca 1400 Umin,hab jetzt die 3 Pin Slipis drin Slipis drin und nichts umgestellt,also sollten die ausser dem KAbeladapter 12 Volt Volt laufen!


----------



## razzor1984 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*



gecco schrieb:


> Mit den Kabeladapter und original Corsair laufen die auf ca 1420 Umin mit Slipis auf ca 1350 Umin?
> Die Slipis laufen bei 12 Volt laut Angabe 1900 Umin aber tatsächlich laufen die bei 12 Volt über 2100 Umin!
> Die Corsair laut Angabe bei 12 Volt auf 2000 Umin und mit Kabeladapter 1600 Umin!
> Aber warum laufen die bei mir nur auf ca 1400 Umin,hab jetzt die 3 Pin Slipis drin Slipis drin und nichts umgestellt,also sollten die ausser dem KAbeladapter 12 Volt Volt laufen!


 
Vll liefert der ein Lüfi anschlüss net genug WATT ?
Nehm ma mal an das die LÜFis 4 Watt @ full speed ziehn sind ma bei 0,6 A - Wenn der Anschluss 1 A liefern sollte kann man das als Prob ausschließn^^ 
Hast du ne Lüfi steuerung extern ??


----------



## Malkolm (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Vieleicht liefert dein Netzteil auch keine 12,00V (was die wenigsten machen), sonder 12,1V oder 12,2V


----------



## gecco (4. August 2011)

*AW: Bessere Lüfter für den Corsair H70?*

Ich hab die 2 Slipis bei meinem Asus P8P67 DeLuxe auf dem 4 Pin CPU FAN angeschlossen!
Alle 2 Slipis hängen an der mitgelieferten Corsair Drossel dann zusammengefasst mit einem Y Kabel das wie gesagt am CPU Fan angeschlossen ist!

Laut Mainboard BeschreibungshefterAnschluss CPU FAN arbeitet mit einem Cpu Lüfter mit max 1A(12Watt)Leistung!
Was heisst das jetzt?

Netzteil ist ein Corsair HX 850!Danke


----------

